# NetGear RP614 v1



## trodas (Jan 12, 2007)

NetGear RP614 v1 was my first router. I got it relatively early (3/4 year) after we got a cable internet on the xmass 2001. The 3/4 wait was there thanks to my father took his time before sending me this suxxka from US of A. At that time it was hard to find anything better/good in Europe, so. And others in family need internet even my computer with WinRoute was off, so... Also my poor little sis want net, and with her the rest of the family & friends, because everyone tend to use her machine to access net 

Anyway, the old RP614 v1 one I sold to my friend Lobo (no problems reported yet), however the need for router arise when my stepbro go into colledge in Brno city and on his private apartment need to share net between roomates, so, I bought him one more the RP614 v1 one for good experience with it. In home we have a long time the WGR 614 already, check there for the recap story:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=23211

However recently I take a look (after the WGR 614 recap I got my suspiction) inside and I get shocked. Only 4 caps, but all of them from well-known bad brands! 







I think that there is not need to introduce Teapo in any way:






However the Taicon craps are way worser!






So, to recap this suxxka, you need:
1x 1000uF 6.3V d10 h13 (orginaly 10V, but I measured and it is only stabilized 3.3V on it)
1x 220uF 16V d8 h13 (orginaly 25V, but it only filter the input voltage, witch is 7,5V so a 16V cap is fine)
3x 47uF 16V d6.5 h13

I took the time to measure the max. voltage spikes with scope on these caps and go for the recap. The only limiting factor there (Samxons are traditionaly with small diamater) is the 13mm max. height. Samxon GK 220uF 16V is exactly same dimensions as the replaced Teapo and futhermore it fit by color perfectly well to the existing PCB 






47uF Samxon RS caps was a little big smaller diameter that the replaced Taicons (d5, where the original was d6.5) yet with such small difference they fit w/o glitch:






And the main 1000uF cap is at least farther away from the heatsink, so his tem and the cooled chip temp has to be only lower:






Changing the d10 cap for smaller d8 is not entierly ideal, but I think it is still pretty good, is not it?






After recap the router kicked in pretty well, did not even lost any settings and serve my stepbro still well


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice piece of work. All this talk of caps has me excited about recapping my Amiga CD32


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 14, 2007)

you love recapping, dont you trodas?


----------



## trodas (Jan 14, 2007)

*Carcenomy* - thank you   And CD32 used any bad caps? Witch ones are there?    I was Commodore Amiga lover for long time and I did not remember even oldie Amiaga 3000 having any problems with caps... 


*Random Murderer* - yep. I love to make stuff stable again


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh from factory they aren't bad caps - it's when you don't realize the previous owner had pulled it apart and left all the board shielding out that things go wrong. I'd had rodents living inside the console it would seem... and mouse poop is a great conductor. It's shorted the board in several places... so an electrical engineer friend and myself will be cleaning the board up and restoring it to its former glory.

THEN I can start fixing my Rev6 A500...


----------



## trodas (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh my god...  Rodents poo in CD32  Where the world is going to be, lol.

Good luck with making the board kicking again    Report sucess or failure then 
(and you might also add what caps this old thing has  )


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 22, 2007)

The '32 will be a long-term project, for now I've taken solace in fixing my Rev6 A500 (dead CIAs, swapped new ones in from a parts Rev5A).

Today's job was kinda interesting though - HP Pavilion. Shutting down after 30 seconds max. Popped it apart to discover eight TMS 1500uF caps bubbling and bulging. Too bad you don't live nearby Trodas, coulda got you to come recap it for me


----------



## trodas (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh, my god...  Looks like even my lovely Amiga is not trusty anymore  
Any chance of photo?
What diameter and height these caps are? Maybe you want try out these Samxons? 

PS. YGPM


----------



## pt (Jan 22, 2007)

the thread title should be changed to the "recap club"


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 23, 2007)

The A1200s are as reliable as ever, my one just goes and goes. It could do with an '030 in it, the 'EC020 isn't cutting the mustard with OS3.5 these days 

The A500s have been solid and dependable too, the only thing that's gone wrong is CIAs.

The '32 is just a specialty case. Luckily my EE friend tripped over some little surface-mount resistors and stuff in his box of spares that he's going to dig out for it. Should be tip-top in no time.

As for the Pavilion...






Not pretty


----------



## trodas (Mar 12, 2007)

*pt* - lol   Hey, terrorist, quiet there, or you will be deported to Guantanamo!  
...and yea, we can consider that, however I think the first concern is *how to get images from the fu*king lame slibe*   
They are there, yet the full size is disabled now (!!!), so if you change the link from this:


```
http://www.slibe.com/fullimage/37d8f1a7-RP614_v1_3_jpg.jpg
```

to this:


```
http://www.slibe.com/image/37d8f1a7-RP614_v1_3_jpg/
```

...you can even see the reduced resolution of the image:

http://www.slibe.com/image/37d8f1a7-RP614_v1_3_jpg/

...but you cannot see the full res = you cannot save the full res = you are screwed...   And this situation it taking like a months and no progress there...  KILL THEM WITH FIRE!!!  



*Carcenomy* - glad to hear that your A1200 is working fine  And sure, 030 is a must these days, the EC020 is very slow, especially w/o real fast ram...
And how do you plan to fix broken CIA times on the A500?
And hope the CD32 repair went well. Did you cleaned it up pretty well? No more smell?  And does it work now?



> As for the Pavilion...



Oh, my....   
I demand a higher res of your picture  This looks as terribly, as it can and I would like to use that to scare other users from the dangers of bad caps... 

...what about... THIS one?


----------



## Carcenomy (Mar 13, 2007)

trodas said:


> glad to hear that your A1200 is working fine  And sure, 030 is a must these days, the EC020 is very slow, especially w/o real fast ram...
> And how do you plan to fix broken CIA times on the A500?
> And hope the CD32 repair went well. Did you cleaned it up pretty well? No more smell?  And does it work now?
> 
> ...


The A1200 gets occasional use, but I haven't got enough money to pay the freight on my monitor I picked up a few weeks back - a nice Commodore 1940 multiscan. When it arrives the A1200 will be a much more productive machine 

The A500 was lucky - I had one with blown CIAs given to me, and bought one at auction for $1.00 with no floppy drive  Swapped the CIAs over and it fired up first pop - so now I've got a healthy Rev6 Amiga 500 with 1.3 ROM, an A501 RAM expansion AND an A590 20Mb HDD/2Mb RAM kit 

And the CD32... well it's on hold while Alex the local EE is away on holiday to Singapore.

I'll try track down the other shots of that motherboard, but it's a Hewlett Packard i845G DDR S478 board. Needs eight 1500uF caps and it'll be fine


----------



## trodas (Mar 13, 2007)

Le us know, how the Multiscan Commodore monitor work. I never had one  

Glad to hear you sucesfully repaired the A500 - and hell, that is one hell lot of extras there    Congratulations.

As for the HP crap, I would exchange the Vcore imput caps too. They must get affected (a little more that is healty) by this catastrophic failure, so... I won't trust them anymore and tests shown that the imput Vcore caps are very important for resulting Vcore ripple...


----------



## Carcenomy (Mar 13, 2007)

I just hope the asshole who sold it to me didn't steal the VGA adapter or I'm gonna be mighty annoyed 

The HP board had some pretty strange issues - it ran fine, but would only run for ~30sec before the caps would discharge and the CPU would be forcibly shut down... and would only shut down if the CPU was under load. If you could get them holding enough charge to get the machine to boot Windows, once it got to the Welcome screen, if you left it alone it'd stay there fine. But as soon as you tried selecting a user, the load would discharge it and it'd shut down... very strange. Does seem very fixable though, so when I decide to stop being lazy I'll recap it.

I'm actually modifying an old IBM Aptiva slide-front mini-tower at the moment for this board, I'll post some photos of the results as I work


----------



## trodas (Apr 16, 2007)

Heheh, so, did he "borroved it" or not?  
I did not even know it was bundled with the Multiscan Commodore monitor... 

Well, given the picture how the caps looked I did not wonder a slightest bit that there ARE issues...  And of course, puting load on the CPU means that the CPU need more current = caps gota work harder. Obviously they can't.
BTW, you says that this is HP Pavilion. But my friend says that Pavilion are notebooks and yep, Google search for picture of HP Pavilion give the same answer. You sure this mobo is HP Pavilion one? It looks like normal desktop mobo for me  What is the correct type...? 

And can't wait for the photos of modified IBM Aptiva - show them! 


Klara's PC (Morphs frield, girl - but nto girlfriend  ), Eurocase PSU - Hec caps:


----------



## Carcenomy (Apr 16, 2007)

Jesus H Christ man, that's pretty rough!

I'll let you know on the 1940, it's still a wee ways off. But, it DOES still have its VGA adapter, so even if the multiscan is dead, I can probably use a nice modern LCD or something on the 1200 

Now the Pavilion, it comes mostly as a desktop but was also available as a notebook. The one I was working on looks like this:
[img=http://www.systembuilders.com/image/hp-pavilion-1.gif]
There's another sitting on my lounge floor at the moment, a much older Pavilion 8210...
[img=http://hosp2a.up.seesaa.net/image/HP20P8210.jpg]
It's got a new power supply, and had its HP Celeron Slot1 motherboard swapped for an ASUS P2B with a Pentium III 500, 320Mb RAM and a TNT2. Fine for browsing the intertubes 

The EE friend who is cleaning up the CD32s says that one of them is almost ready - I'll post some nice shots of it once it comes home


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 17, 2007)

Carcenomy said:


> The A1200s are as reliable as ever, my one just goes and goes. It could do with an '030 in it, the 'EC020 isn't cutting the mustard with OS3.5 these days
> 
> The A500s have been solid and dependable too, the only thing that's gone wrong is CIAs.
> 
> ...



Those look more like rotting corpses than capacitors to me 

Could your recap my whole motherboard? Even though I dont have bad capacitors I want the new solid polymer type


----------



## Carcenomy (Apr 17, 2007)

Why not just solder them in yourself?

And yeah, the Pavilion board is pretty rough. Once I recap it, it won't be going into any strenuous application again...


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 17, 2007)

Carcenomy said:


> Why not just solder them in yourself?
> 
> And yeah, the Pavilion board is pretty rough. Once I recap it, it won't be going into any strenuous application again...



My soldering skills are sub-par.


----------



## trodas (Apr 17, 2007)

*Carcenomy* - yep. She reported to extinguish the fire with some floor cloths...  Never underestiminate the ingenuity of these PSU designs. There is a small cap, and the less capacity it has, the higher voltage impulses are delivered to the mosfets... Then they heat up way more, witch make the PSU warmer, hence the cap is losing more of the capacity... And you get a dead end circle. Eurocase design only, hopefully. Hec caps inside. Handle with care 

So you saying that into the Multiscan C= 1940 is something like scandoubler?! Witch make one can use hapilly a VGA monitor with Amiga? Sounds interesting to me. You know, UAE has it's limits, lol 

Thanks for clarify the thing with the Pavilion anyways. Dunno why Google search give me mostly notebooks... And your picture links need editing  

CD32 photos welcome too! 


*tkpenalty* - be sure you get polymers from reliable source. Too make fake ones there...  Check this story out: http://hardware.slashdot.org/hardware/07/01/09/016259.shtml
About polymers: 





> I have seen them last less than a year. All you have to do is check where the capacitor is from. If it is from China (which is likely), then it has a high probability of failing very quickly. This is due to their stealing the formula from a Japanese company who became aware of the attempted theft and fed the women a recipe from the early 60's (and well known to hold up for only a year).





And now my recent pictures. This is, lady's and gentlemans and ATX Winner PSU, type PB300-A4S, courtesy by HoNY.











CapXon caps rulez 






Bulging sligtly and leaking Vent cap, and some nonstandard inferior Fuhjyyu caps - 1650uF 16V? OMG!
Much to my surprise, the CapXon sh*t caps are used in Fortron PSUs:
http://www.svethardware.cz/art_doc-0484A36780DAD846C125716F007174B6.html?lotus=1&Highlight=0


----------



## Carcenomy (Apr 18, 2007)

Eegads man, that's vile looking...


----------



## trodas (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, CapXon   What did you expect? 

Nevermind. What is up with your projects?
Ever seen this?
http://homepage2.nifty.com/ugee/mtv2200sx.htm

I was like, WOW  I though that I'm crazy, but the guy is adding caps for the PCI voltage filtering not only to mainboard, but to PCI card as well to clean out the ripple - hence the cards will operate better 
(if I understand this correctly, but the osciloscope images make me almost sure about it  )


----------



## Carcenomy (Apr 30, 2007)

That's pretty slick! 

The projects are coming along nicely - got my Aptiva case converted now, ready for paint. Once I recap the old Pav motherboard, I'll be poking a new stick of DDR RAM into it along with its original Celeron 1.8 and the Aptiva will be going into duty as a server... a friend has nicknamed the Aptiva 'Shallow Blue', since I'll be painting it up to mimic a baby version of DeepBlue the chess computer 

The CD32s, one is getting better as the other gets worse. One had a massive voltage issue in the past and is slowly coming back together, but the one with corrosion damage isn't faring so well and is apparently taking much work to get back to serviceable status.


----------



## trodas (May 4, 2007)

Yep, using Os-cons to filter a PCI voltage on special card is a bit "sick", but I like it  

Can't wait to see how your Shallow Blue is comming out...  
Sorry to heard that the CD32 require so many work, but you know - no pain, no gain 

I just photographed JetWay V400DB caps. I think you will like the sight:



6 pieces of GSC 2200uF 6.3V


----------



## trodas (May 5, 2007)

HP Pavilion with TMS caps score again! 





Picture courtesy of user cchalogamer from overclockersclub forum


----------



## Carcenomy (May 8, 2007)

HAHAHA! I can't make out the model of CPU but I guess it was a Celeron 1.8 or somethin similar... horrible motherboards at the best of times let alone with oozing capacitors.

I'm not suprised about the Jetway with crap heaving out of it either 

When I get back home from Australia I'll probably get in touch with my EE buddy and see if he's tracked down the new caps for the Pavilion yet.


----------



## trodas (May 8, 2007)

Heheh, I would order from Big Pope ( bigpope.samxon@gmail.com ) some nixe samxons and that would be it, lol   Hope you did not get lost in Australia 

Care for another taste of GSC caps? My friend Peter GF2MX400 graphic card:






...and the "fine looking" cap in background of the opened one does this instead:


----------



## trodas (May 15, 2007)

GSC caps in friend Peter mainboard:






Panasonic FM cap (good brand & type) reversed by my fault in Abit ST6R Vcore input caps:


----------

